# الطريقه الصحيحه لعمل الدونى السوفت



## mazen222 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

نا عايز اعرف الطريقه المظبوطه لعمل الدونى
لان هناك بعض المحلات تعمل بلسم وبعدين تحوله لدونى وطبعا بيبقى قريب من شكل الدونى لكن مش صفات الدونى المظبوط
فياريت اعرف 
طريقه عمل الدونى السوفت ضرورى جدا
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الناصح الامين (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ماذا تعني كلمة دوني؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 سبتمبر 2010)

أكرر ماذا تعني كلمة دوني؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## elkemia (14 سبتمبر 2010)

دونى هو معطر الملابس ومنعم ليها فى نفس الوقت
وفى طريقة هنا موجودة للمهندس/المهدى بكر​


----------



## mazen222 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرى وتقديرى للاخوه على اهتمامهم والرد على استفسارى
وبالفعل كما ذكر الاخ elkmia 
فان الداونى هو معطر ومنعم الملابس وانا اسف لو كنت كتبت اسمه بطريقه غلط 
وياريت تقولى رابط موضوع المهندس المهدى البكر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الرابط وبالتوفيق ...
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t133158.html


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم تابع مشاركتى على المنتدى لتعرف عدة تركيبات للداونى و الكثير من المنظفات .مع الشكر ابو مسلم الخرسانى


----------



## mazen222 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ابو مسلم الخرسانى قال:


> الاخ الكريم تابع مشاركتى على المنتدى لتعرف عدة تركيبات للداونى و الكثير من المنظفات .مع الشكر ابو مسلم الخرسانى




مشكور اخى على الرد والمتابعه
وياري تشرحلى طريقه حلوه كده تكون حضرتك مجربها بنفسك لانى الصراحه تايه وفى طرق كتير فى ناس بتعمله بطريقه مشابهه للبلسم وناس تانيه بتعمله بعجينه الداونى السوفت وانا مش عارف الفرق هل المنتج النهائى هيفرق فى حاجه


----------



## mazen222 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الرابط وبالتوفيق ...
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t133158.html



الف شكر على الرد والمتابعه


----------



## abeer3ly (12 مارس 2013)

وانا كمان


----------

